# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK'nın Mazgirt elebaşı çatışmada öldürüldü

## bozok

*PKK'nın Mazgirt elebaşı çatışmada öldürüldü*



*üzerinden 22 bin 500 euro ve DVD çıktı*

*15:10 | 15 Temmuz 2010*


*Ferit DEMİR/TUNCELİ, (DHA) / MİLLİYET*

TUNCELİ'nin Mazgirt İlçesi yakınlarındaki Harabetepe bölgesinde güvenlik güçleri ile PKK'lı teröristler arasında çıkan çatışmada öldürülen bölücü örgütün Mazgirt sözde sorumlusu ‘Mahir Herdem' kod adlı PKK'lının üzerinden 22 bin 500 euro, örgütsel doküman ve çok gizli bilgileri içeren DVD bulundu.

Güvenlik güçleri 13 Temmuz'da bir grup PKK'lı teröristin Mazgirt İlçesi Bulgurcular Jandarma Karakolu yakınlarından geçen 2 ayrı yola uzaktan kumandalı bomba döşeyeceği istihbaratını almalarından sonra bombaları döşeyecek 3 kişilik PKK'lıyı tespit ederek takibe aldı. PKK'nın bölgedeki elebaşı ‘Mahir Herdem' kod isimli PKK’lı ve diğer 2 arkadaşı çarşamba akşamı ‘şişik Ormanları' bölgesinden yola çıkarak Bulgurcular Köyü'ne doğru giderken güvenlik güçleri de geçiş güzergahında önlem aldı. Güvenlik güçlerini son anda fark eden ve kaçamayacağını anlayan PKK'lılar güvenlik güçleriyle çatışmaya girdi. üatışmada örgütün sözde sorumlusu ‘Mahir Erdem' öldürüldü. Gerçek ismi henüz belirlenemeyen teröristin üzerinde yapılan aramada 22 bin 500 euro para, çok gizli ve önemli bilgiler içeren DVD ile birlikte birçok örgütsel doküman ve çeşitli eylem planları ele geçirildi. Güvenlik güçlerinin yaptıkları ilk incelemede DVD içindeki bilgilerin şifrelendiği belirtildi. Bunun üzerine DVD Mazgirt Cumhuriyet savcılığının talimatıyla çözümlenmesi için Jandarma teknik merkezine gönderildi. DVD üzerinde yapılan çözümleme sonrası DVD içersinde örgütün Tunceli bölgesinin yapılanması, çok özel kuryelerin şifrelenen isimleri olduğu, ayrıca DVD içinde birçok eylem planı ve krokisi ile eylem yapılacak birçok noktanın bilgilerinin bulunduğu saptandı.

Ayrıca DVD içinde yapılan ilk incelemede örgütün bölgedeki birçok gizli çalışması ve güvenlik güçleri tarafından bilinmeyen çok gizli bilgilerinin olduğu da ortaya çıktı. Güvenlik güçleri hala DVD içindeki bazı bilgileri çözmeye çalışıyor. İlk incelemede elde edilen bilgiler doğrultusunda eylem yapılacak bölgelere ait krokilerin incelenmesi sonucu bu noktalarda acil önlemler alındı. DVD üzerinde elde edilen bilgiler doğrultusunda güvenlik güçlerinin bu yönde büyük bir operasyon başlattı.

Bölgedeki üst düzey bir güvenlik yetkilisi, DVD içinde güvenlik güçlerinin bilmediği çok önemli bilgilerin var olduğu ve bu bilgiler doğrultusunda gerek Tunceli ve dışında çok önemli operasyonların yapıldığı bilgisini verdi.

...

----------

